# 8th Anniversary Logo Contest - VOTE HERE



## jeff (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are the 8 remaining semi-finalists for the 8th Anniversary Logo Contest

(The original semi-final vote was canceled due to ownership issues with two of the logos. *PLEASE VOTE AGAIN!*)

The voting ends 7 days from the time this thread was posted. The top 3 entries will go on to the final round of voting.

Good luck to the entrants! Feel free to post comments below, but let's not try to sway the vote with critique or compliment of any one entry.

The original contest announcement and rules are here.

*1* 
 *2* 

*3*  *4* 

*5*  *6* 

*7*  *8*


----------



## jeff (Nov 6, 2011)

The original vote with 10 finalists had to be canceled due to ownership issues with two of the logos.

The rules stated that we'd have a 10 day vote with 10 semi-finalists, but to stay on schedule for production of logo items for the Bash, we are restarting this as a 7-day vote. 

Sorry to make you vote again, but PLEASE VOTE!!!

THANKS!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2011)

Geee, it's a LOT of WORK having to hit ANOTHER button!!!

But, I managed.

Let's see if we can get back to 400 or 500 votes in a day or three!!!!


----------



## markgum (Nov 7, 2011)

a voting we go.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to vote more than once!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 7, 2011)

Just so long as we don't have to get the supreme court involved.


----------



## studioso (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting, what I thought was the clear winner is now gone. 
Better chance for my own!


----------



## GoodTurns (Nov 7, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Just so long as we don't have to get the supreme court involved.



I'll be happy if we don't have a problem with "hanging chads"!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 7, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Just so long as we don't have to get the supreme court involved.
> ...


'Which entry is "Chad's"??


----------



## hewunch (Nov 7, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



Bwahaha!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 7, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Just so long as we don't have to get the supreme court involved.
> ...



I'm with Jon, although a trip to Florida to make sure that all was done upright and honest,?? Well that may be a bit far fetched, but it's still nice in Florida. so I volunteer!!


----------



## David M (Nov 7, 2011)

count the votes twice , just like florida...... i am in again


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 7, 2011)

If there are issues, they get disqualified and the vote continues as it was...


----------



## Bree (Nov 7, 2011)

Voted!
:bananen_smilies068: :bananen_smilies068: :bananen_smilies068:


----------



## alphageek (Nov 7, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> If there are issues, they get disqualified and the vote continues as it was...



The issue with that is that anyone who voted for the disqualified entries "lost" their chance to vote.    Luckily disqualification doesn't happen very often, so this doesn't happen much .. and its not like voting again costs anything (other than a tiny bit of time!).


----------



## jeff (Nov 7, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> If there are issues, they get disqualified and the vote continues as it was...



That's not how I do things. First, it invalidates the will of the members, and second, it's disrespectful to the people who cast votes for the disqualified entries.

So, we restart the vote :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Nov 7, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Just so long as we don't have to get the supreme court involved.
> ...



It's been a while since I've seen a "hang'n".  What did Chad do to deserve this??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 7, 2011)

markgum said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



Clever!!


----------



## jeff (Nov 8, 2011)

Just a reminder... we closed the original vote due to some issues with two logos.
This is the NEW VOTE, so click yours in for your favorite logo!

THANKS!


----------



## jeff (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a tight race! 
Second and third places are going to be determined by just a few votes.  

PLEASE VOTE!!! ...and thank you!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 8, 2011)

markgum said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > hewunch said:
> ...



Me thimks chad might have an objection to being hung.  Yep, me do thimk so.
Charles:tongue::wink:


----------



## hewunch (Nov 8, 2011)

jeff said:


> This is a tight race!
> Second and third places are going to be determined by just a few votes.
> 
> PLEASE VOTE!!! ...and thank you!



Wait, was there prizes for 2nd and 3rd? :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 8, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> Me thimks chad might have an objection to being hung.



His wife is OK with it though.


----------



## jeff (Nov 10, 2011)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE!!!*

Get those votes clicked in!
A tight race between 4 logos for the #2 and #3 spots.
*YOUR VOTE COUNTS!!*


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hmmmmmm*

Does #2 take over if for any reason #1 is unable to fulfill her obligation to serve for the entire year????


----------



## hewunch (Nov 11, 2011)

Voting closes Sunday. We aren't up to where we were. Please cast your vote today.


----------



## studioso (Nov 11, 2011)

Perhaps we should all vote twice?


----------



## markgum (Nov 12, 2011)

Just a few hours left.


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2011)

The clock is winding down on the logo vote.
Did you get yours in????

Help us choose the 8th Anniversary Logo! *VOTE NOW!!*

and THANKS for participating! :biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Nov 13, 2011)

301!?! Come on folks. You need to vote!


----------



## jeff (Nov 13, 2011)

OK, we've got us some winners!

Actually, they're all winning entries, but we have to get down to one.

Logos 3, 4, and 5 will move on to the final round.

Voting starts tomorrow!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeff, not to be critical of the process. And I am sure what I am about to say is not a news flash. But if the same number of people vote in round 2 ( or 3 as it were) then the outcome will be the same. As there are not 100 votes between 4-8 place.


----------



## studioso (Nov 13, 2011)

Unless of course we get some prizes for 2nd and 3rd place...


----------



## jeff (Nov 14, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Jeff, not to be critical of the process. And I am sure what I am about to say is not a news flash. But if the same number of people vote in round 2 ( or 3 as it were) then the outcome will be the same. As there are not 100 votes between 4-8 place.



It's likely that additional / different people will vote.


----------

